

Show HN: Metareads - read the Web the way you like it - Immortal
http://www.metareads.com/

======
olog-hai
Do you have an RSS feed? A similar service <http://www.viainstapaper.com/>
does.

~~~
Immortal
No RSS feed at the moment. I'm mainly focusing on the web reader (eg.
[http://www.metareads.com/articles/read/lorem-ipsum-all-
the-f...](http://www.metareads.com/articles/read/lorem-ipsum-all-the-
facts/6289c192-b913-4dc7-954d-93c5149c37f5) ) and would really love to get
some feedback on it.

